

Does Steve Jobs lisp? - brentb
http://apple20.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/12/02/does-steve-jobs-lisp/

======
brentb
I only posted this because when I read it, I thought it was asking whether
Steve Jobs was a lisp hacker. Sadly, it's naught but a vapid discussion about
whether he has a lisp.

------
ram1024
he doesn't...

and i have a trained ear for picking out lithpers

